# Sleepy Driver...Autopilot?



## El Matadurr (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey all, future Model 3 owner here (possibly in the next few days), and I currently drive a Hyundai Ioniq Electric.

Thinking of saving a good chunk of money in the used market by forgoing enhanced autopilot software, since standard autopilot already provides emergency breaking and front/side collision warning.

Reason? I'm a sleepy driver, as is my wife, for different reasons (sleep apnea for yours truly, narcolepsy for her). I am worried that when I engage autopilot on the highway, I will become a little _too_ relaxed at the wheel, and will make it that much harder to stay awake. At the very least, I worry I'll be in such a state of stupor to make it harder to take control when something goes wrong.

So to all current owners out there that have experienced extended driving with and without enhanced autopilot, did you find yourself more or less tired--cognitive/sleepy-wise--while using autopilot compared to when you used standard cruise control and manual steering? Thanks for any input.


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

Less tired by a LOT for me — and once full self drive works, sounds like you’d be perfect for it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

You might have to try it to figure out what kind of effect it has on you.

I find that it allows me to concentrate on more things going on around me. I trust autopilot to follow the car in front of me without hitting it. This allows me to pay more attention to the cars ahead of the car in front of me, and to the cars beside me, and the cars behind me. I always try to pay attention to at least 2 cars in front of me no matter what I'm driving, but I have to make sure my attention isn't too concentrated on those cars, or I'll not pay enough attention to the car immediately in front and I'll get closer than I intended. So if you can condition yourself to using Autopilot in this manner - to allow you to concentrate _more _on the other vehicles around you - then it might work for you.

There's another aspect to consider. If you're sleepy while driving regardless of whether you have autopilot, cruise control, or no driving aids at all, then autopilot will keep you and everyone around you safer by keeping the car in your lane if you do happen to nod off.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

There was a recent example of police stopping (with difficulty) someone who passed out (drunk) on AP. Setting an exit to take on navigate on autopilot might be wise for anyone with doubts about staying awake - you'd at least come to stop rather than waking up in Toledo. 

I was returning home one night, tired. My wife was in the car. Perhaps foolishly, I did an experiment: closing my eyes for a few seconds. How risky would that be? Answer: very risky.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I may be in the minority, but on long drives I find standard cruise control to be horribly dangerous. Better in the Tesla because of Automatic Emergency Braking.

Enhanced Autopilot is "safe" but also requires you to be alert. In the event you literally fall asleep the car will slow to a stop and put on the hazard lights.


----------



## Bibs (Jun 9, 2018)

For daily commuting or errands, I find no difference between AP and "standard" cruise in terms of alertness/fatigue/attention.

On multi-day road trips, AP leaves me much less fatigued at the end of each day, and more alert during those last couple hours before stopping for the night.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

El Matadurr said:


> Hey all, future Model 3 owner here (possibly in the next few days), and I currently drive a Hyundai Ioniq Electric.
> 
> Thinking of saving a good chunk of money in the used market by forgoing enhanced autopilot software, since standard autopilot already provides emergency breaking and front/side collision warning.
> 
> ...


Looks like lots of good replies already, so I'll just add ... welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## El Matadurr (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks for replies, all. Curious regarding the auto-slow to a stop function. Does the car do the smart thing and pull off into the shoulder when this feature engages? I can't imagine it purposefully stopping in the middle of a highway.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

El Matadurr said:


> Thanks for replies, all. Curious regarding the auto-slow to a stop function. Does the car do the smart thing and pull off into the shoulder when this feature engages? I can't imagine it purposefully stopping in the middle of a highway.


prior to it giving up on the driver, it gives multiple warnings (starting with just visual, then audible)
here's a video with the first audible warning (single beepbeep, followed a few seconds later by that twice)

WARNING: THIS IS NOT THE TYPE OF ROAD AUTOPILOT SHOULD BE USED ON





and as it gives up it does this: Continous beepbeep, puts the warning flashers on and comes to a stop but does not leave the lane - maybe because on this road there is no shoulder.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

El Matadurr said:


> Thanks for replies, all. Curious regarding the auto-slow to a stop function. Does the car do the smart thing and pull off into the shoulder when this feature engages? I can't imagine it purposefully stopping in the middle of a highway.


Which is worse? Stopping in the roadway with flashers on, or continuing with a non-responsive driver?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> Which is worse? Stopping in the roadway with flashers on, or continuing with a non-responsive driver?


If the driver isn't responding at all, then I would assume heart-attack or stroke.
In that case, stopping in the middle of the road with the hazards on will be the only way to get someone else's attention.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I find that I get rather sudden powerful needs to sleep...I'm a shift worker and sleep could be any time day or night.

I've had a few zzzattacks in a traditional setting and on autopilot. 
Traditional car I'm terrified because my eyelids are made of cinder blocks - even with the A/C and radio on max...
M3 I'm concerned that I'm getting too comfortable but the fear is gone. 
In both cases I find somewhere to pull over and have a nap or a walk...


----------

